# Debian Lenny minimal möglich?



## mrairbrush (15. Mai 2009)

Da ich keine Install CD habe bin ich mir nicht sicher von welchem Punkt ich in der HowTow ich abarbeiten soll. Kann man ISP auf einem Standardimage bei Hetzner aufsetzen und was muss man evtl. ändern. Kann ich die Pfade zu den Domainverzeichnissen vor Installation von ISP festlegen oder hinterher oder gar nicht. Wäre für einen Serverumzug wichtig, da ich sonst viele Pfade anpassen müßte.


----------



## F4RR3LL (16. Mai 2009)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Da ich keine Install CD habe bin ich mir nicht sicher von welchem Punkt ich in der HowTow ich abarbeiten soll. Kann man ISP auf einem Standardimage bei Hetzner aufsetzen und was muss man evtl. ändern. Kann ich die Pfade zu den Domainverzeichnissen vor Installation von ISP festlegen oder hinterher oder gar nicht. Wäre für einen Serverumzug wichtig, da ich sonst viele Pfade anpassen müßte.


Also erstmal , ispcofnig auf Hetzner image ist kein Problem. Fang in dem Bereich an in dem SSH installiert wird, bzw kurz danach.
Die Pfade zu den Domains legt ispconfig fest. Da diese je nach user in verschiednen Ordnern landen. 
Das sollte aber kein Problem darstellen wenn du schon webs hast kannst du diese ja anschließend mit mv in das richtige Verzeichniss setzen . und mit chown die Rechte anpassen.


----------



## mrairbrush (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm Also dürfte das auf Seite 3 der Howtow sein. Muss die Netzwerkkonfiguration noch gemacht werden, denke das ist bei Hetzner schon erledigt, denke ich mal.


----------



## planet_fox (17. Mai 2009)

Denke ja überprüfen schadet aber nicht


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Hab da beim Editor vim auf seite 4 des howtow angesetzt. Funktioniert leider nicht da System immer einfach hängen bleibt sobald Editor aufgerufen wird. KAnn weder etwas eingeben noch editieren. Das Verzeichnis Courier in etc ist z.B. nicht vorhanden.


----------



## planet_fox (18. Mai 2009)

> Funktioniert leider nicht da System immer einfach hängen bleibt sobald Editor aufgerufen wird.


Hängen bleibt ? kannstd du dich dann am system 



> KAnn weder etwas eingeben noch editieren.


Schau dir mal an wie man mit vim umgeht oder installier nano, der ist vielleicht einfacher für dich zu bedienen. Bei vim gibt es einen editiermodus und lesemodus. 



> Das Verzeichnis Courier in etc ist z.B. nicht vorhanden.


Dann ist Courier nicht installiert, welche Distribution nutzt du ?


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Hmm, Distribution ist das Lenny64minimal von Hetzner. Habe die Files nun mit winscp editiert. Allerdings kann ich das Netzwerk nicht so einrichten wie in der howtow beschrieben da es dann wohl nicht mehr funktioniert nach einem Neustart. 
Courier (ist ja eigentlich der NAme eines Fonts) usw.  wird ja erst bei Punkt 9 Seite 4 der Howtow installiert. Leider funktioniert dieser Schritt bei mir ebenfalls nicht da die zu machenden Angaben bei mir nicht abgefragt werden bis auf einen Punkt und ich dann in Putty keinen Zugriff mehr habe. Steht einfach muss Putty dann neu starten.

Bei Punkt 9 (Seite 4) komme ich plötzlich auch nicht mehr weiter da nach der Postfixfconfig gefragt wird aber ich da weder etwas eingeben kann noch das OK wählen. Ich denke langsam das Howtow ist nicht für Hetzner geeignet.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Also am Netzwerk brauchst Du nichts ändern oder konfigurieren, lass es erstmal einfach so wie es bei Hetzner ist.



> Ich denke langsam das Howtow ist nicht für Hetzner geeignet.


Howto läuft gut bei Hetzner, habe alle unsere Server exakt nach dieem Tutorial bei Hetzner aufgesetzt, einfach nur die Befehle nacheinander eingeben.

Wenn Du aber immer nur sagst dass etwas nicht geht anstatt die exakten Fehlermeldungen zu posten die Du auf der Shell erhalten hast, können wir Dir auch nur schwer weiter helfen.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Was soll ich posten wenn es keine Fehlermeldungen gibt sondern einfach der Shellbildschirm einfriert und weder auf Enter noch Eingaben reagiert?
Habe gerade Image Debian Lenny Lamp installiert und versucht nur ISP zu installieren um überhaupt mal etwas zu sehen. Geht auch nicht 

/tmp# /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install# php -q install.php
-bash: /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install#: No such file or directory

Also wieder von vorne mit Debian Lenny minimal. Screenshots kann ich zwar machen aber nicht hochladen weil der dumme Server nicht läuft.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Anstatt ständig neue Images zu installieren, was Dich mit Sicherheit nicht weiter bringen wird, einfach mal etwas gelassener werden und mal abwarten was Du für Antworten auf Fragen bekommst.. 

Also, dann poste doch mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install

Und zweitens, nach exakt welchem Befehl friert denn Deine Shell ein???


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Da war ich wohl wieder etwas zu schnell. Habe gerade lenny minimal installiert und hänge nun bei 
hostname
hostname -f

Da kriege ich nun Unknown host

Punkt 5 habe ich abgearbeitet benutze den editor aber nicht weil er bei mir nur hängt. Ändere die Dateien mit winscp, ist einfacher und funktioniert wenigstens. Auf der Webseite von Vim ist keine Anleitung zu finden deshalb nehme ich winscp zum editieren.

Ok bei Hostname und Hostname-f kriege ich nun einmal die eingestellte DNS Reverse domain und einmal den servernamen von der Installation
Hoffe das ist richtig so


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Bin nun bei Punkt 9 angekommen. Mysql Passwort hat geklappt danach kommt die ein blauer Schirm mit der Meldung



> Postfix Configuration ââââââââââââââââââââââââââ
> â                                                                         â
> â Please select the mail server configuration type that best meets your   â
> â needs.                                                                  â®
> ...


Darunter ok das ich nicht anwählen kann.
Kann nur mit Esc nochmals Internetsite bestätigen das war es dann aber schon.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Du wählts Internet site aus und drückst auf return.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Jetzt hat sich Putty wieder verabschiedet und nach dem erneuten einloggen heißt der Server plötzlich wieder anders. Bin echt am Ende mit den Nerven. 
Kriege langsam das Gefühl das die Howtows nur bei manchen Leuten funktionieren.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Du wählts Internet site aus und drückst auf return.


Genau das probiere ich ja die ganze Zeit. Ich lande beim Bildschirm voher.
Geht einfach nicht weiter


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Problem behoben. Sollte in die Anleitung das man nur mit der Tab Taste (ist schon fast 25 Jahre her als man so arbeiten mußte ) und dann Enter weiterkommt. Für so Dummies wie mich. Bin nun bei Punkt 11 angekommen. Kriege beim Neustart des Apache folgende Meldung.


> Restarting web server: apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using xxxxx.de for ServerName
> ... waiting .apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using xxxxxx.de for ServerName


xxx steht für Domain. Servername scheint wohl nicht zu klappen. Hat das Auswirkungen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich das berichtigen bevor ich weitermache?


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

OK bin jetzt bis zur fertigen Installation gekommen. In Sqirrelmail kann ich mich nicht einloggen da ich keine ZUgangsdaten habe und ISP funktioniert wohl auch nicht wie es soll. Versucher verzweifelt Sprache umzustellen und einen Mailaccount anzulegen. User habe ich vorher angelegt.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Was für einen user hast Du angelegt? Wenn Du Dich mit anderen rechten einloggen willst musst Du einen Kunden anlegen und dich dann mit den Zugangsdaten dieses Kunden einloggen.

Sprache ändern ist doch super einfach, du gehst zu tools, änderst die sprache des aktuellen users und gehst auf speichern.

 Wenn Du Dich in squirrelmail ainloggen willst, dann musst Du erst eine domain anlegen und danach eine Mailbox. Dann kannst Du Dich mit der Emailadresse und dem Passwort dieser mailbox in squirrelmail einloggen.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Hat alles geklappt. Sprache ist halblebig deutsch, nur sqiurell läßt sich nicht auf deutsch umstellen. Allerdings kommen Mails die ich an ein mailpostfach sende nicht an.  Und wenn ich über ein MAilaccount versende kommen die beim Empfänger nicht an.
Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der Link zu squriell mail nicht simmt. der geht zu http://servername/webmail und nicht zur hauptdomain Vielleicht kommen deshalb die mail nicht an.

wo finde ich phpmyadmin jetzt? Kann man ipconfig auch auf ssl umstellen. Ist ja so etwas unsicher


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Das heißt nun wieder alles neu. Wenn ich Mailaccounts habe und trotzdem keine Mails ankommen bringt es ja nix. Der link zur phpmyadmin geht leider auch nicht. Scheint was bei der Konfiguration schief gelaufen zu sein.


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Weiß jetzt was schief gelaufen ist. Man muss bei hetzner vor der Installation des images etwas eingeben das man auch bei syscp machen muss.
dann liefert 
hostname
hostname -f
den gleichen wert.
zu finden unter http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Standardimage_mit_SysCP


> domain.tld ->  xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> srv.domain.tld -> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> mail.domain.tld -> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -> domain.tld
> Für xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx bitte die jeweilige Server-IP eintragen.


Sollte evtl. in die howtow.
Ausserdem wäre ein korrekter Link *Punkt 18* zum neusten isp file nicht schlecht.Ändert man nur die Versionsnummer kriegt man nur eine Fehlermeldung das das File nicht existiert.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Das heißt nun wieder alles neu. Wenn ich Mailaccounts habe und trotzdem keine Mails ankommen bringt es ja nix. Der link zur phpmyadmin geht leider auch nicht. Scheint was bei der Konfiguration schief gelaufen zu sein.


Jetzt hör doch mal auf ständig alles neu zu installieren, dann wirst Du ja nie fertig!

Schau einfach mal ins mail.log rein, ob dort irgendwelche Fehler stehen und poste mal das was dort hinzu kommt, wenn Du eine mail an dich selbst mittels squirrelmail verschickst.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

Zitat von mrairbrush:


> Weiß jetzt was schief gelaufen ist. Man muss bei hetzner vor der Installation des images etwas eingeben das man auch bei syscp machen muss.
> dann liefert
> hostname
> hostname -f
> ...


Also zu hostnamen:

Dazu editierst Du einfach nur die Datei /etc/hostname und rufst danach auf /etc/init.d/hostname.sh

Das mit dem Hostnamen ist aber nicht so wild.

Zur Version von ISPConfig. Natürlich nimmt man immer die aktuellste Version, das ist bei jeder Software so. dazu wird aber nicht jedes mal das Howto neu geschrieben...


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Gut und wo finde ich die neuste Version um das in wget zu ändern?
Habe alles neu gemacht und bin nun ohne Probleme bei punkt 18 angekommen. Daher finde ich so einen Hinweis für Dummies wie ich net schlecht. Hätte mir das ganze probieren sparen können


----------



## mrairbrush (18. Mai 2009)

Nun kommt nachdem alles geklappt hat bis Punkt 18


> Notice: Undefined variable: distver in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 120
> 
> Notice: Undefined variable: distid in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 120
> 
> Notice: Undefined variable: distbaseid in /tmp/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 12                   0


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2009)

> Gut und wo finde ich die neuste Version um das in wget zu ändern?


Na wo wohl? Auf der Webseite des ispconfig Projektes, also auf ispconfig.de oder ispconfig.org. Du kannst aber auch einfach die aktuellste Beta nehmen die morgen als stable veröffentlicht wird und die ist:

wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3.0.1.2-beta.tar.gz


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Link.
 Habe gerade das Problem das Apache nicht mehr startet.


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

Fertig bis auf ein paar kleine Fehler.
phpmyadmin Link aus isp ist falsch??
Aber nochmal will ich nicht installieren. Aber im Gegensatz zu syspc ist die Installation besser dokumentiert. Mir sind zwar die Zusammenhänge zwischen Kunde und Client nicht ganz klar bzw. unlogisch aber das wird auch noch.
Werde erstmal ein bischen im Forum suchen. 

 Danke für eure Geduld. Können sich manch andere eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## planet_fox (19. Mai 2009)

auf was verweisst denn isp und wo hast du phpmyadmin installiert ?

Client und Kunde ist denke ich mal das selbe.Ich glaub bei manchen menüs gibts noch sprach bugs


----------



## mrairbrush (19. Mai 2009)

client und Kunde ist das selbe aber verwirrt etwas.
Der Link zeigt zu sub.domain.de/phpmyadmin wobei das der Servername ist da es die domain nicht gibt.


----------

